# Wanted: Escape to New York



## dave hyena (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone have a copy of this & willing to part with it, for some suitable recompense? Or else the appropriate issues of Yarf & Furrlough? (pref. the comic though)

I've got the City of Ice 1 to 5, Jet 2350 & Blacklight, but I want to read this before I read Blacklight. D:

Send me a PM about it, e-mail:

williamtailboys@yahoo.co.uk

etc.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 5, 2008)

Who's the publisher?


----------



## dave hyena (Sep 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Who's the publisher?



I think it might have been self-published, otherwise Yarf & Furrrlough published by their respective publishers, but I've looked around for the copies of Yarf and Furlough and only the issues with part 4 of Escape to New York seem to be availibe, so little joy theire.

P.S I will be prepared to pay $20 for a copy of this in good condition.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> I think it might have been self-published, otherwise Yarf & Furrrlough published by their respective publishers, but I've looked around for the copies of Yarf and Furlough and only the issues with part 4 of Escape to New York seem to be availibe, so little joy theire.
> 
> P.S I will be prepared to pay $20 for a copy of this in good condition.



I was going to suggest Mycomicshop.com, but couldn't find it there.


----------

